# From the trenches



## NorCalHal (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello ladies and gentlemen, it's been a while since I posted.
 Hope you all are doing well, I see MP is rocking and with many new members!

 I have been busy beyond words. It has been a crazy summer, to say the least. I have NEVER seen the market the way it is currently. The demand for herb is incredible. Thanks Colo and Wash! We are here for you haha.

 So, I have been running my shows here at home and the garden up north.
 Here at home, I am slowly changing up my Indoor a bit. Changing to Gavita's. Incredible lights. Definitely not for tent growers, more for commercial applications, but these lights are changing the Industry for sure. I give Dr. Fever a "tip of the hat" on saying this about the Gavita's months ago. There are other brands that are entering the market, such as Epap's and even hydrofarm and Sunlight supply are jumping on board. I rolled with Gavita's, as they have a superior controller for their lights.

 I changed up my watering also, as here in Cali, we are in a drought like I have never seen. I jumped off R/O water and went back to plain water. A little nuit change and all is well. R/O just wastes too much water making 0 ppm water.

 A long time member here has moved into my area, and we hang out from time to time. They are just getting settled, so I am sure you will hear from them soon.

 LEO is up to their old tricks. Numerous gardens have been chopped up by them. They have been coming in and using machetes and chopping down outdoor gardens, to leave the plants where they lay and walk out, arresting no one. When confronted, they simply say F#@ing Sue us.
 Not to worry, we are. They have no issues taking their tax monies from me, so now I get to fire back at them.

 I got a chance to meet the "Cookie Fam". Hippy trippers for sure, but rocking out some great genetics. Sherbert is the new up and coming.

 I started over 100 beans quite a few months ago. Never again will I start that many. What was I thinking. Well, I know what I was thinking, looking for the "one", which pretty much alluded me. I had started some GSCXLarry and Larry, Tangie, Tahoe OG and some Kosher Kush. Found a great Tangie Pheno that will prob be a keeper and a Kosher. I am going to try a few more GSCXLarry and see what I can find. THANKS for the beans fellow MPer...you know who you are!

 For me, the market is highly OG driven. OG and Cookies seem to be the popular choices. Works for me, as there are a lot of great OG phenotypes out there. 

 Concentrates/Edibles. Wow. Getting bigger everyday. Demand in this area is growing faster then any other. In the Legal states, a lot of newbies prefer to eat tainted edibles then smoke herb. If they do smoke.. they Vape pen it. CO2 extraction is slowly making it's way to the shelves. Equipment is too expensive to produce quantity yet. But it is getting there.

 So, there is the down and dirty of it.  Life in the fast lane. Miss all the "OG" MPers and look forward to meeting the new ones!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

Welcome home, you have been missed. So good to see you and have your update.  Very cool about your new lights. I will have to google them. not that i am a commercial grower, just interested... 
Sue the pants off LEO, the jerks. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2014)

NorCalHal,
yooper420 here, glad to meet ya. LEO`s can be a royal pain, had to deal with `em once. Interested in your lights, only grow for myself, but still interested. Will be waiting for your updates. Thanks for doing this. Peace.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey NCH, i wanted to tell you my daughter went to a legal dispensary in Seattle. The were out of everything but a few 35.00 a gram stuff. A joint for 35 bucks...  I wonder if the od growers will even cure anything before it hits the shelves.


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2014)

Good to hear from you NCH..... Thanks for the update and the info.   Green Mojo my friend. Stay safe.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 8, 2014)

what up Hal?  :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 8, 2014)

Excellent to see you around these parts sir! 

Oh by the way: 



> I had started some GSCXLarry



If those are beans from the same person that I got them from, firstly the stuff is phenomenal in my opinion, and secondly.. it is officially being called "Boy Scout Cookies"  (Larry crossed with Girl Scouts.. only makes sense! hah. I let him know the name and he agreed, so yay I named my first strain!) 

Here's a pretty picture for you of your beans brought to fruition, hah :aok:







(Click the image for larger sized  )


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 8, 2014)

Didn't realize demand was so high around here. Good to know. Harvest is a comin. Good seeing you back on the board Hal.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
As much as I hate to admit it, Dr. Fever was correct in his weight claims using these lights. He doesn't have to be such a sarcastic jerk...but his claims of over 2# per1000 is easily achievable with these Double Ended bulbs, if you can control the heat.

Ya Rose, I think it will be a few years before production catches up with demand. Large scale production is still a grey area in all the states. That is what it will take, LARGE scale production to keep up with the demand that I am seeing.

Nice job on the Boy Scout Cookies Dr. Fang...looks great!


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 9, 2014)

NorCalHal said:


> Thanks everyone.
> As much as I hate to admit it, Dr. Fever was correct in his weight claims using these lights. He doesn't have to be such a sarcastic jerk...but his claims of over 2# per1000 is easily achievable with these Double Ended bulbs, if you can control the heat.
> 
> Ya Rose, I think it will be a few years before production catches up with demand. Large scale production is still a grey area in all the states. That is what it will take, LARGE scale production to keep up with the demand that I am seeing.
> ...



Hey Hal, nice to hear your doing well in the trenches. I was just reading up on the DE lamps and fixtures, seems AC/DC(sunlight supply) has finally come out with a DE air cooled hood. With what I have read about the technology, these will be utilized in my next blooming room set up, possibly along with either LEC, LEP, LED, or SHO T-5. I'm looking to increase the overall spectrum by combining a couple different fixture types.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey buddy


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2014)

good to see ya nch---pass my regards to the new neighbor as well if you would---don't be such a stranger---love to see ur new light set up---peace


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice to hear your still doing well Hal.  Hope you get those Leo problems behind you.  With the upcoming use of cameras on officers, maybe they will settle to serve and protect instead of harass.

I have one Larry going this year and some of Cali Connection Alien OG.  Also Humboldt Seed Co. version of Blue Dream.  Tried to dedicate the garden to California growers strains this year. 

Again, very nice to see you back here.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome back :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey norcal. I hope none of your grows were effected by leo. That's really terrible.

Can you enlighten me on the lights? If you can control heat better why would a tent not work?

Got a commercial guy in so-cal says he was pulling #2 with reg 1ks. If true I'd like to turn him to those lights.

What's the cost comped to regs? Elect costs?

Thanks for the update and I hope you can keep the biz growing, hehe get it?  

Good luck with all your adventures.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 20, 2014)

Howdy Chef! Hope all is well with you and yours sir!

TOA, Heat is only an issue because you cannot aircool these, but the main reason I think they would not work well in a tent is the height. The Gavita's need to be about 3 feet away from the canopy due to the intense light. I am not sure how tall those tents get. As far as cost, they are about the same electrical wise. They do push at 1150watts, so they will be a little more expensive to run.

I am also truing out a new device, it is called the Bio Wave. Basically, it creates subsonic harmonic waves that resonate with the plants. I know a few Almond farmers that use this and have had great results. About a 25% gain in harvest weight. And believe me, if the Almond farmers are using these, then they must work, as they are the cheapest cats in the world haha.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

Woo... that's a pricey piece NorCal, but sure does seem interesting and worth it. 

Would love to experiment, but alas, that's out of my spending range. Great news though... they sell them on Amazon hah  Covers 1 acre of land, holy smoke. I wish I could get a cheaper one that covers 25'x25' HAH!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2014)

I think i want a harmonic wave that resonates. LOL, sounds very interesting.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 20, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Woo... that's a pricey piece NorCal, but sure does seem interesting and worth it.
> 
> Would love to experiment, but alas, that's out of my spending range. Great news though... they sell them on Amazon hah  Covers 1 acre of land, holy smoke. I wish I could get a cheaper one that covers 25'x25' HAH!



They now sell a Biowave Mini that covers 500 sq/ft....it's about $1000.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

NorCalHal said:


> They now sell a Biowave Mini that covers 500 sq/ft....it's about $1000.



Awesome... right up till that last part heh  

Still an amazing device it seems. It kind of goes hand in hand with my thoughts on frequency and energy in general. 

Projection with harmonious resonant frequency? Oh yea! :aok:


----------



## umbra (Sep 20, 2014)

I see there are a few items to add to my shopping list


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 24, 2014)

Youre still alive?

Damn, I just lost $20.


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2014)

moved to cali a few months ago, just bought a house and looking to start growing again. Brought my youngest son and my dogs. Really good to hear from you my friend


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the emerald state umbra!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 29, 2014)

Umbra is rockin' in Cali! Congrats on your home purchase in the Golden State!

I took a few pics of the new lights and a Biowave machine. I have only been running the Biowave for a few days, so I think I won't have a good feel on if it really helps or not until the next run, we will see. I can say the new Gavita lights rock! HUGE difference in plant health as compared to the rows still running Digi HPS.I need to get a hps filter to take these shots.
The light controller for the Gavita's is one of the best controllers I have used for lighting by far.
All the ballasts interconnect thru phonecord, each ballast is daisy chained by phone cord and then it plugs into the controller. The controller tells the lights to go on/off, what wattage to run (600-1150 on the DE bulbs), and temp contols. Say if the room gets too 85 degrees, it will turn the lights down to 600w, if it goes to 90 degrees, it will shut them off. Sick. The new EL3 controller will allow it to go online and I can observe and interact with the controller thru mu IPhone. I love garden tech! 

View attachment IMG_1621.JPG


View attachment IMG_1622.JPG


View attachment IMG_1623.JPG


View attachment IMG_1627.JPG


View attachment IMG_1628.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2014)

WOW Hal, looking very cool and interesting in there. I absolutely love your grows. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2014)

Pffff.. I have more than that in my 4x4 ten... gosh, I can't finish that statement, even as a joke. 

Dang Hal!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 29, 2014)

Schweet!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2014)

I see you are still growing small scale huh..... Haha.  Looking awesome brosef.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 30, 2014)

Gravitas new controller is going to be sweet, I love the on and off dimming function too. Can't wait to set up the new operation, DE air cooled hoods, LEC supplemental lighting, Co2, cameras and web controlled access


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 9, 2014)

Awesome lookn Growns


----------

